# Mahindra E-350 PTO will not engage



## CraigE350

While mowing two weeks ago the one way overrun coupler went out. I replaced the coupler and was moving again, now the pto lever will not engage. tried the obvious like clutching and moving the tractor and pto shaft while trying to engage. I read somewhere that the hydraulic fluid being low may cause this. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Thomas

Check fluid also sticks twigs etc. might have got caught,check rod from lever to pto not bent.
When was the last time filter was change?


----------



## CraigE350

Thanks for your help. Checked the obvious. There seems to be a block internally. Everything on the PTO of this tractor is manual. No clutch, no Hydralic pump no electrical. There is a lever that you shift from front to rear. It will not go to the rear, engaged position the lever will flex into position but the rod that rotates does not continue to turn. Where is the Hydralic filter on this tractor? I have not found an external filter or a drawing of a Hydralic system.


----------



## CraigE350

Ok I have answered my own question so I will post my answer so that someone one else may benefit from what I learned. 

I decided that I would remove the guard around the PTO output. Then I removed the three bolts that hold the rear PTO bearing. With my son watching the coupling through the PTO shift lever we could tell that the shaft was a single piece so we pulled it to the rear of the tractor. Yes you need a large drain pan. There is an internal snap ring in the housing that prevents the collar from coming out. Remove the snap ring. The carefully slide the collar shaft assembly out. I figured out that either someone tried to force the PTO in gear without the clutch engaged or the PTO lever did not lock into place and the collar slid forward an damage the collar which the damaged the shaft. We cleaned up the splines and the end of the shaft and collar, made sure the collar slid on the shaft either way. Then put it back together. The shifter is real fun to get lined up but the tractor is fixed. Now I have to figure out where to put the fliud back in the rear end.


----------



## Thomas

Good to read you and son found the cure.


----------



## offshoreman77

How'd you get the lever to line up? I have a 575 do mahindra and found my sleeve broken. I can't get it to re align? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

